# Well she's only gone and done it...



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mum got bored with the E500 cab, so today went for a test drive and now collects a week on Saturday. Lexus LC500 5.0 v8 she didn't really fancy the hybrid version! 
I can't wait to have a go.






























Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow. Your mum rocks mate. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats to your mum that’s some machine sounds fantastic and the interior looks the business and the wheels are massive, she gone for better service and reliability?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Congrats to your mum that's some machine sounds fantastic and the interior looks the business and the wheels are massive, she gone for better service and reliability?


Lol she went for more gadgets...lmao.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Saw one the other day , they have some road presence .
mac


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice motor. Hope she is happy with it. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice - they had one running at Carfest last year and it was fantastic and just looked the business :thumb:


----------



## Simonh100 (Sep 16, 2010)

That exact car is the one that Schmee reviewed and test drove about 7 months ago.
You can watch all 28 minutes on YouTube.
Enjoy the new motor, like the styling.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Is your Mum single??


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

camerashy said:


> Is your Mum single??


Yes.lol


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Simonh100 said:


> That exact car is the one that Schmee reviewed and test drove about 7 months ago.
> You can watch all 28 minutes on YouTube.
> Enjoy the new motor, like the styling.


Got a link
Found it


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Would it be wrong to ask if I can chop my mother in for yours?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Naddy37 said:


> Would it be wrong to ask if I can chop my mother in for yours?


 you can always ask, but I bet you already know the answer.lol.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

camerashy said:


> Is your Mum single??


I was thinking exactly the same thing :lol:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome motor 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Really liking these. Awful in yellow but every other colour they really stand out.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Great looking car! Your mum is a legend :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Is your Mum single??


Winning quote right here from Dave!!

I didn't know you'd got divorced though Dave:lol:


----------



## Wardy1982 (Nov 21, 2016)

camerashy said:


> Is your Mum single??


You beat me to it :lol:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Winning quote right here from Dave!!
> 
> I didn't know you'd got divorced though Dave:lol:


I would for a car like that...lol sound just up my street!!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, what’s happening to her existing car ? (Trade in?)


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

packard said:


> Wow, what's happening to her existing car ? (Trade in?)


It's going for trade in unless she can sell it privately before saturday, she has a company going around tomorrow a bit like we buy any car, they offered her £800 more than what she's been offered for trade in. Shame really that a rare car with 1 owner and only 16k miles may end up in auction.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Lovely car these and they do have quite some road presence!
Looking forward to a review when you finally get to have a go buddy!

Nice one!

B


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous. As Ben said above, they have real presence on the road. 

Health to enjoy. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Absolutely Gorgeous


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

macca666 said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing :lol:


Just keep an eye on these 2 , they will be next asking if they can push some buttons, don't show your location:lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> It's going for trade in unless she can sell it privately before saturday, she has a company going around tomorrow a bit like we buy any car, they offered her £800 more than what she's been offered for trade in. Shame really that a rare car with 1 owner and only 16k miles may end up in auction.


Well she's just had the guy out from money4yourmotor, her words were if he offered me £20k he still wouldn't have it. She said he was incredibly rude, intrusive and his arrogance was beyond beleif. 
He wasn't due till 3.30 and she told him she wouldn't be there. She got home at 2pm to find him walking around her yard looking at her other cars
Firstly he said what ever they offered you via email knock £750 off as that's what they will offer regardless of what I tell them. She knew his job was to pick fault, he hen went on to list his findings, 3 stone chips on the front bumper a said "that whole thing will need a repaint" that's about £800 off, 2 wheels had a very slight scuff so that's 300 per wheel off then when he told her what they will do is make an offer once she accepts he drives away with the keys and leaves it parked outside her house for it to be collected "sometime before the weekend, could be 7 am could be 3am in the morning" So just as he was starting to take photos she told him to leave because she wasn't selling it to them, she would rather burn it..Lol


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Blooming heck - I’d heard of similar shady practice with webuyanycar knocking off money for every tiny mark - but that really takes the biscuit... good on your mum for telling him straight :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes well done to Mum


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

camerashy said:


> Yes well done to Mum


Oh - going for the adopted son now approach are we 

Have we gone off the idea of her being single


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Oh - going for the adopted son now approach are we
> 
> Have we gone off the idea of her being single


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> Oh - going for the adopted son now approach are we
> 
> Have we gone off the idea of her being single


Yes I think he realises in any potential relationship we know who is going to be wearing the trousers know

That We Don't Buy Any Car sounds like a load of fun


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well at last it's home, And Damn! this thing is noisy. Lol.





































Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

What a stunning car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice indeed - don't forget we need some internal shots


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Very nice indeed - don't forget we need some internal shots


On it now.lol


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> On it now.lol


A few more. The carbon roof, cabin trim the doors are unlaquered, unknitted carbon, really unusual. Interior with in screen start up animations looks 3d. You can just see the HUD if you look at the land rover badge.lol








































































Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
Here's a better view of the HUD


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

SUPERB ! There's a few cows been sacrificed for that interior......


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Beautiful car, very luxurious indeed.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Her words to me were, “your trying to save the planet, I’m doing my best to ruin it..lol”


----------

